# widget annuaire



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

mon widget annuaire francais ne fonctionne pas
personne ne saurait pourquoi?


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> mon widget annuaire francais ne fonctionne pas
> personne ne saurait pourquoi?



hé bien si tu ne nous donne pas plus de détails ....
essaye de le réinstaller.
Je ne le trouve pas pour autant des plus pratiques


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> hé bien si tu ne nous donne pas plus de détails ....
> essaye de le réinstaller.
> Je ne le trouve pas pour autant des plus pratiques



il cherche 3 seconde en searching
et affiche parsing a n' en plus finir

mais si t'as mieux, je prends


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> il cherche 3 seconde en searching
> et affiche parsing a n' en plus finir
> 
> mais si t'as mieux, je prends



t'as essayé de le réinstaller ?? de réparer les autorisation ??


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> t'as essayé de le réinstaller ?? de réparer les autorisation ??



Jai essayé de réinstaller
pour les autorisation si tu pouvais m' en dire un peu plus, ce serait........comment dire?? parfait


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Jai essayé de réinstaller
> pour les autorisation si tu pouvais m' en dire un peu plus, ce serait........comment dire?? parfait



Application > utilitaire > utilitaire de disque > Vérifier / Réparer les autorisations ....


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Application > utilitaire > utilitaire de disque > Vérifier / Réparer les autorisations ....



merci chandler
sinon t' as mieu quewidget annu?


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> merci chandler
> sinon t' as mieu quewidget annu?



oui : ça


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui : ça



je m'en doutais, saccrippant


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> merci chandler
> sinon t' as mieu quewidget annu?



c'est réparé ???


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est réparé ???


non, je te dis ca demain


----------



## CLAY (23 Septembre 2005)

non a marche pas ca


----------



## Jeffouille (11 Novembre 2005)

Même problème depuis plusieurs mois


----------



## AuGie (12 Novembre 2005)

Tu n'as pas Little Snitch ou Net Barrier d'installé ?


----------



## cameleone (12 Novembre 2005)

Même problème, sous 10.4.3 (mais peut-être déjà avant, ça fait un moment que je ne m'en étais pas servi). Ni Little Snitch, ni Net Barrier installés.


----------



## AuGie (12 Novembre 2005)

Vous avez essayer de virer le fichier de préferences .plist du widget correspondant ?


----------



## CLAY (20 Novembre 2005)

en effet jé net barrier
mais .plist....... je te sui plus, tu pe tenter dmexpliquer please


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> en effet jé net barrier
> mais .plist....... je te sui plus, tu pe tenter dmexpliquer please



les fichiers .plist sont les fichiers préférences. 
Tu peux les retrouver dans Ta maison > bibliothèque > Préférences 
A la fin tu as ceux qui commencent pas widget.****** 
Essaye de supprimer celui correspondant au widget annu.


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> les fichiers .plist sont les fichiers préférences.
> Tu peux les retrouver dans Ta maison > bibliothèque > Préférences
> A la fin tu as ceux qui commencent pas widget.******
> Essaye de supprimer celui correspondant au widget annu.




c fait mais ca marche tjrs pas


----------



## Jeffouille (21 Décembre 2005)

Il faudrait que quelqu'un se dévoue pour redévelopper un autre widget qui fasse annuaire 

Pour les widgets français, c'est un vrai manque ...


----------



## juliuslechien (26 Décembre 2005)

Il y a celui-ci mais ça ne vaut pas annuaire. Il a le mérite de fonctionner.


----------



## CLAY (1 Janvier 2006)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Il y a celui-ci mais ça ne vaut pas annuaire. Il a le mérite de fonctionner.





il a l' air bien 
merci julius


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Pour le widget annuarie téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple, j'ai essayé de le faire fonctionner sur mon nouvel iMac et je confirme qu'il ne marche pas. Comme l'autre n'a pas l'air terrible, je pense que je vais continuer pour l'instant à aller directement sur le site des Pages Jaunes.


----------

